

Gesture Control in JS using Webcam - JohnLBevan
http://revealjs.herokuapp.com/#/4

======
kmfrk
After Leap Motion, I've been very giddy to see where we will soon be in terms
of parsing sign language in front of a webcamera.

Hopefully someone finds a financial incentive to pursue that venture. Maybe
there's a Duolingo-like idea waiting to be taken advantage of.

------
lucian1900
It's very impressive that this works at all, although it's extremely
inaccurate for me.

~~~
kohanz
My thoughts exactly. Not very usable, but I'm still impressed.

------
reion
Really hard to navigate. I gave up.

------
functino
Looks cool! I once tried something similar and released it as a reveal.js
plugin:

[https://github.com/functino/reveal.js-wave-
plugin](https://github.com/functino/reveal.js-wave-plugin)

But I just used the WebcamSwiper-Lib.

Maybe you could try to package it as a Plugin too - so there would be no need
for a fork.

------
motdiem
Impressive. I've found that shaking my head was more effective for controlling
the slides - but it gives a weird effect...

------
richbradshaw
This is pretty amazing – seems to just work. Probably quite dependant on the
webcam though.

Remember to move your hand above/below the screen before swiping else you'll
swipe back and forwards all the time!

~~~
mistercow
Alternatively, you can move your hand back fast enough for it not to register.

------
philhippus
I sometimes use this
[http://www.cameramouse.org/](http://www.cameramouse.org/) when both my hands
are too cramped to hold the mouse any more. I also find it fun to play with.

------
hdragomir
This blew my mind.

It's weird how scrolling forward from your right to your left is more easily
detected than scrolling backwards from your left to your right, but it's an
amazing proof of concept.

------
train_robber
Just saw something similar done by my local tourism department a few weeks
back. Got good press here. [http://when-it-rains.com/](http://when-it-
rains.com/)

------
franze
i presented this a few weeks ago at the viennajs meetup
[http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r](http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r) audiocontrol your
presentation

------
chib
Didn't work very well. May be the quality of the webcam though

------
ShirsenduK
For SlideShare lovers, you have
[http://shirsenduk.github.io/SlideShareHandsFree/](http://shirsenduk.github.io/SlideShareHandsFree/)

------
noiv
Seems to depend on proper skin detection, which can work out of the box if the
light is right. Au contraire js-aruco needs preparation, but has some nice 3D
capabilities.

------
kubov
I really don't get the comparison to Kinect at the beginning, since this is
_just_ a simple motion detector and the only fun thing is the execution
environment.

------
cateye
I couldn't get a gesture recognised with my MacBook Air. (Maybe the lighting
is a little bad with a window behind me.)

------
okal
Doesn't work for me :( The webcam was clearly on, and it was taking microphone
input.

------
sturob
There's a bit of confusion on the slides. Mixing up getUserMedia with WebRTC.

------
legierski
This reminds me Minority Report interface scene.

------
DiabloD3
For a proof of concept, this is pretty amazing.

------
patrickaljord
Very impressive. Well done!

